# Lyft is saying rider doesnt rate automatic 5 stars?



## turbolx22 (Jun 19, 2018)

New update saying if rider doesn't rate you they give you 5 stars . I don't know about you guys but that sounds pretty cool to me.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

It changes nothing. The flaw in the system IS THE RATING SYSTEM. Now that I finally got my Lyft rating back to 5.0, they make changes so everyone can do it too. LOL


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

It will be so cool to be 5 stars again! We get paid more, and the pax respect us more too, so they treat us better. And 5 star drivers get more pings than all the other low lifes.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Wish they would of implemented that back when I first started with Lyft. 4.95 with Uber but stuck around 3.6 with lyft for the first few months. Bad streak of bad pax right from the beginning. Lol.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

And size doesn't matter


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Mista T said:


> It will be so cool to be 5 stars again! We get paid more, and the pax respect us more too, so they treat us better. And 5 star drivers get more pings than all the other low lifes.


Do you mind telling me where you got this information that drivers make more with higher ratings? My Rating has fluctuated from 5. To 4.75 within the past six months and my pings have remain rather constant. I think you might be buying into this myth that Uber and Lyft put out.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> Do you mind telling me where you got this information that drivers make more with higher ratings?


Oops, my bad... I forgot to use the </sarcasm> tag in front of it.

Sorry bout dat.


----------

